# New tapatalk



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Idk how many of u have tapatalk on iphone but i updated it tonight and it has a new UI and tapatalk is now free :/ after i paid $2 for it !! What do u guys think of the change?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats what I use all the time. I got a bad back so cant sit at the desktop. I was going to get the new tapatalk4 upgrade but it said wont work on my phone. Whats ui mean?:what:


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I dont like it.. Its all white and has no background color choices. That u have found yet. 



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

It's def gonna take some getting use to


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I hate that it's free now, I payed $2 bucks for an app that's going to be free couple months down the road don't make sense. And we can't go through the forum like before. I should of never updated it.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Tapatalk 2 has background options... It is way different from original tapatalk, but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Yea it sucks but i guess u gotta adapt lol and ui means user interface


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It sucks like anything new ya gotta get use to again plus the icon looks stupid.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

yea the icon does look stupid ...i wish i could get my $2 back! even tho it was a couple months ago when i paid for it, its stupid they made it free


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

I totally do not like it. It is not user friendly imo


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> yea the icon does look stupid ...i wish i could get my $2 back! even tho it was a couple months ago when i paid for it, its stupid they made it free


Quit complaining it was $5 when I got it. Lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha but its free now!!!!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Think I paid 3 bucs when I got it.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

It bothers me that the background is white. Other than that, I agree the icon is really lame.

I think I originally paid $3 for it.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Take getting use to, nothing new always changing things, I agree icon is lame,

I paid 4 bucks for mine when u got it. 


RACK DEEP BOYZ


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

You can change the background to a dark color. Its in settings. 

ROLL TIDE


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

ThaMule said:


> You can change the background to a dark color. Its in settings.
> 
> ROLL TIDE


U must not be on the new one lol ive searched all up and down the settings, its only cracker colors for me


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Its the new one. I updated to it. I had to change my message to roll tide from tapatalk 4 as well

ROLL TIDE

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------










ROLL TIDE

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------

Chevk out where it says dark mode.









ROLL TIDE


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

My iPhone 5 just updated to tapatalk pro. I don't see much difference...


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh well im on the iphone so i guess its a little different


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Click back to the menu on upper left corner, a menu will slide out from the left, at the bottom there are themes. You can change to a black bg w- blue or red


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mine doesn't have that???? 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Mine either  cause trust me I keep looking for it lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

we have tapatalk 1 tho


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah but, I could change it before on TT 1.... they must have taken it away. Time to delete and d/l TT2 since it's free now.. lol unless it has ads.... mine doesnt have ads since I paid for it.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

mine has it on tt1 and 2 (pro) now... I have iphone 5 also.

TT 1 and 2 are exactly the same now. after the last update, they changed.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> mine has it on tt1 and 2 (pro) now... I have iphone 5 also.
> 
> TT 1 and 2 are exactly the same now. after the last update, they changed.



See the icon is even the same except "pro" on the corner of what used to be TT2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmm.... well that blows b/c I paid for the **** thing the first time, I should get all updates regardless....


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> hmmm.... well that blows b/c I paid for the **** thing the first time, I should get all updates regardless....


I paid for both of them!! LOL


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Download the update!! We have themes.. BOOM LOL


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Now ill look at it more i got the update ..



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Well got the new update and liking the black again


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep I see it on mine now too. Back in Black. Or gray really. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha yea it is more of a grayish but hey atleast it aint blinding me while readin in bed


----------

